# Petzl Zigzag?



## Quikaj01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Has anybody tried out the new Zigzag? I'm curious to hear some reviews before I buy one.


----------



## stltreedr (Feb 12, 2013)

just saw a couple at the MW ISA. Looked cool and no friction while going up. I am a laggard when it comes to adopting new stuff though, so I won't buy one until they've been on the market a few years at least. Curious to see what others say.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Feb 13, 2013)

Their is allot of talk on Arbtalk about it working quite well with the Rope Wrench on single line. Of course it is not recommended for SRT as of now. DdRT it is said to be really smooth. The only issue so far I have heard is that no parts are replaceable. I would bet Tree Buzz is also talking about it.


----------



## Quikaj01 (Feb 13, 2013)

ClimbMIT said:


> Their is allot of talk on Arbtalk about it working quite well with the Rope Wrench on single line. Of course it is not recommended for SRT as of now. DdRT it is said to be really smooth. The only issue so far I have heard is that no parts are replaceable. I would bet Tree Buzz is also talking about it.



Thanks.. I'm going to go over and check out what they're saying. I'd like to test one for a few hours first. Lol.. I climb DdRT anyways. Just wondering if I can advance the zigzag up a little ways using a small piece of webbing before my initial accent and then switch it out once I get up where I want to be.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Feb 13, 2013)

Are you talking about using it like an ascender? Why would you switch it out? Not trying to sound like a jerk just curious


----------



## Quikaj01 (Feb 14, 2013)

ClimbMIT said:


> Are you talking about using it like an ascender? Why would you switch it out? Not trying to sound like a jerk just curious




I climb on a Blakes now. No mechanical devices at all. Yea, I'm talking about using it as an ascender. But, thats depending on how self tending it is to begin with. I read ArbTalk forum etc and some other person had the same idea. Someone replied that it self tends really well, so guess time will tell.


----------



## ClimbMIT (Feb 15, 2013)

Look at The video Nick Bonner posted to Treestuff when looking at the Hitch Hiker there is an option for videos.


----------



## Quikaj01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just bought it today for $192.50. I think I did pretty good! Super excited!


----------



## ClimbMIT (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome deal! Make sure you give us feedback on how you like it.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 19, 2013)

Where you get it from? I was told they wouldnt be in for another week and a half?


----------



## Quikaj01 (Feb 19, 2013)

I bought it from SherrillTree.. It's on back order and should be in about a week from now.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Feb 19, 2013)

I was lookin at that myself, the only thing I didn't like from the vid is the handle as in it looks like if the rope or a twig for any reason hits that lever ill go for a ride, but I'd like to try one my self, it kinda works like the unicender but it won't attach midline . I wanna kno what you think about it when you get yours so I can order one if its good


----------



## Quikaj01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jlhotstick3 said:


> I was lookin at that myself, the only thing I didn't like from the vid is the handle as in it looks like if the rope or a twig for any reason hits that lever ill go for a ride, but I'd like to try one my self, it kinda works like the unicender but it won't attach midline . I wanna kno what you think about it when you get yours so I can order one if its good



I know what ya mean.. I'm gonna experiment with it. For safety I'm gonna throw a spike in as I go up the few dozen times or so..


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought it was cool on the vid where it's lined up properly you can advance the rope right thru it without pulling( gotta see the vid)


----------



## bonner1040 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hitch Hiker Demo

The RopeTek Hitch Hiker - YouTube


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 5, 2013)

Heard from my local supplier today that Petzl told them there was a "finish" issue, and petzl wont be shipping anymore zig zags out till april.


----------



## Grace Tree (Mar 5, 2013)

This was on FB this morning. Not sure if it's old news.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=486376284742899&set=a.198393366874527.43711.195995550447642&type=1&theater


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 5, 2013)

The zig zag was made for DRT only. Guess the people using it SRT didnt read that in the instructions. That doesnt really seem to be a defect, but more like a mis use issue.


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 5, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> The zig zag was made for DRT only. Guess the people using it SRT didnt read that in the instructions. That doesnt really seem to be a defect, but more like a mis use issue.




I agree , I wonder how there gonna fix it? Circle with a line throught SRT mayb? Haha


----------



## ClimbMIT (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice video Nick thanks for posting!


----------



## Jlhotstick3 (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone on here ever try the unicender? Jw


----------



## treevet (Mar 16, 2013)

Just ordered a Zig Zag and feel it will be great for a climber trainee until they decide if they want another system instead. Getting it Mon. from TreeStuff.com and looking forward to playing around with it.

View attachment 284821


----------

